# Drawing



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi all, I am new here 
One of my hobbies is drawing animals... 
So I thought I would share on of my chi drawings








carriephlyons's deviantART gallery
Hope you guys like it


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

You're very talented, thank you for sharing with us - can't wait to see any new additions


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Great work, i looked at all the others aswell!
Do you ever get asked to draw for tattoos?
You are so talented!
Welcome to the forum. x


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

Terri said:


> Great work, i looked at all the others aswell!
> Do you ever get asked to draw for tattoos?


Thank you so much Terri, 
Yes, I have designed quite a few tattoos, I have quite a few of my own and have just started to submit my designs to tattoo flash companies.
I took some of Calista's footprints last week and I am planning to have one tattoo'd on me. Not sure where yet... told the husband I would have her paw on my heart just to wind him up though. hehe


----------



## honeebee (Nov 19, 2007)

those are great. thanks for sharing.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Just gorgeous, love your work!


----------



## mrsb (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow what a great drawing! you have talent  xx


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow these are amazing !


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

aww, thank you all so much! I really love drawing... but rarely have enough time to do it, especially now I have Calista, she hates if I am doing something that doesn't involve her. haha.
I am on 7 weeks vacation from work right now, so I may actually get time to do some art!  yay


----------

